# Ecotech Radion G3 and Kessil A360W-E/A360N



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

Are there any local shops in the GTA selling these lights on the shelf?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We do stock the G-2, im told g-3 out this week, we will have them in stock as well. we also have on display the g-2 hooked up to Reeflink.


----------

